# Are Mbuna Cichlids jumpers?



## hs5964 (Aug 21, 2010)

Reason I ask is because I just removed the plastic lids on my tank to do some redecorating, and I closed the lid without putting the plastics back, and EVERYTHING looks so much better without that dull plastic blocking my precious light.

Would it be safe to leave them off, or are my fish at risk of jumping? I guess evaporation may be an issue too huh?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I've never had one jump on me after three years of have an Mbuna tank


----------



## hs5964 (Aug 21, 2010)

Totalimmortal363 said:


> I've never had one jump on me after three years of have an Mbuna tank


You don't have any plastic covers on your tank?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not normally. That's not to say ALL of them will be the same


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

In a tank that's not well covered, you will always have jumpers. Also, evaporation is indeed an issue - as is condensation on the lights and other electrical parts that are usually protected by the plastic covers. I would not recommend leaving the plastic off without having a very good look at your setup first and making sure that it's safe.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I have lost 5-10 fish over the last couple of years from my 55 mbuna tank. I have also lost 3-4 from my 110 Peacock/Hap tank. Eventually, you will find a jumper without covers. I am working on building a catch system for my 55. On the 110, I used a long piece of egg crate, cut it to fit around all my gear and hung it vertically on some nails I put in the hood. I can post pictures later. It will act as a net if they jump out towards the back, they will hit the egg crate and fall back in. The 55 will have to use something else due to the hood design, I'm thinking something like window screen. I've also had a peacock jump out the front of my tank, so now I keep my hood down. He had to clear about 4-6" vertically to get over the light and hood, then another 6-8" to make it passed the glass. He made it.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I've found about 3 dead behind my tank, so yes :lol: it was my own fault for not putting on the rest of the clear plastic with my glass tops to cover the holes but i learned the hard way.


----------



## hs5964 (Aug 21, 2010)

It was a dumb question. The thought of cleaning them never even crossed my mind. lol


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Not a dumb question at all. I love the topless look 

My lights are sealed but I keep tabs on them and no problems.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

My first solution to the problem, an egg crate catch 'net'. When I came home from work today, the egg crate had actually fallen off of the nails I use to suspend it. I'm assuming I had a jumper today and it worked, or someone ran into it because it is submerged about 1/2". Either way, I need to build a retention system. Nothing like live market research, eh?


----------

